# .300 Win Mag



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a rifle chambered .300 Win Mag for Elk and Mule Deer hunting. I want a rifle that will offer accuracy out to 500 yards. Does anyone have any feedback on the Kimber Montana .300 Win Mag or another rifle of comparable quality.
Thanks

:texasflag


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Never heard anything but good about a Kimber rifle. Only limited personal experience with them though, never in 300 WM. I wouldn't hesitate to own one though. Probably not a 300 though, just too dang much recoil for me and I hate brakes.

The Remington Sendero is a comparable rifle, though on the heavy side for mountain hunting, but for 500 yd shots it is a good choice. There is a Sendero in 300 RUM in the classifieds here now. Looks like a clean rifle. 

Good luck on finding a rifle you like and on the hunting.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Haven't fired a Montana, but handled one in .308. It was incredibly light weight and seemed to have a smooth action and a nice trigger.

I personally think it would be very hard to beat a Sako since you are already in that price range talking about a Kimber. They do have a 5 shot sub MOA guarantee. About the smoothest action you will find in a factory rifle, and probably one of the best factory triggers as well.

Have a look.

http://www.eurooptic.com/sako-a7-big-game-w-roughtech-stock-300-win-mag-26-jrmbg31f.aspx

http://www.eurooptic.com/sako-finnlight-300-win-mag-jrsfl31.aspx

http://www.eurooptic.com/sako-grey-wolf-300-win-mag-jrs2c31.aspx


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Big question here is, what is your budget? Also, remember, recoil is a function of weight vs energy. That 300 win mag in a montana rifle will have a lot of recoil.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'd second the sendero and also look at some of browning's higher end guns.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't handled a Montana but do second looking at a Sako. I have one in 220 and I never leave home without it. I do have a Mcmillan in 300 win mag that is a shooter though not sure if that is in the budget to take a look at but love mine!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Have a custom rifle built. I love senderos but they are heavy - mule deer and elk aren't hunted from blinds . The recoil is there , but not too bad - after reloading for 8- 300wm, I can't complain.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a high end browning X-Bolt. One of my friends jade one and it drives tacks at 100 yards. But I love my CZ 550. It may not be the most popular but they are awesome guns. The are the production rifle most similar to the original Mauser 98 action, and CZ guarantees MOA accuracy to 600 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

I have a Remington police sniper with a NF scope on it in 300 Win mag and i love it...it does have a decent kick,but not to bad.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. My budget is $1,000-$1,500 and I was looking at a Zeiss Z 800 scope. I will definitely look at the Sako. I do like the idea of a light rifle since we elk hunt at 9,500ft + (cabin is at 9,500ft an we go up from there). Also I like the idea of a synthetic stock for long range shooting as opposed to wood. An I am not opposed to recoil, when I go to the range I use a Caldwell Lead Sled and Elk/Mule Deer hunting typically you are layered up for the weather.


:texasflag


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

There's always the Nemo 

https://nemoarms.com/portfolio/omen_match2/


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

The scope is more important than the rifle. (At least in my opinion)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ts_id/411548807/REM+700+5-R+300WM+24+THREADED

I have this one paired with a zeiss with that 800 lense

I upgraded the trigger and did a few other things.....

I'm shooting 200 grain bullets through the same hole......


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

_I have this one paired with a zeiss with that 800 lense

I upgraded the trigger and did a few other things.....

I'm shooting 200 grain bullets through the same hole_...... Good looking gun ! An the Nemo's are bad arse looking.

:texasflag


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Big Fish said:


> _I have this one paired with a zeiss with that 800 lense
> 
> I upgraded the trigger and did a few other things.....
> 
> ...


I agree  And the 300 win is the softest recoiling 300 ive ever felt. Im told the 338 lapua is crazy soft.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Remington Sendero. You wont regret the extra weight


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

T. Rep said:


> Remington Sendero. You wont regret the extra weight


I couldn't disagree more. I've never seen anyone hunt in the mountains more than one season with any Sendero. They are great rifles and i've got 2 of them but they are not made for packing up and down mountains all day. I've got an old Remington model 700 300WM that I've been hunting Elk and Mule deer with for over 30 years, great round. Good Luck with your choice!!


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Ruger chambered in 300 Win Mag.

After installing a muzzle brake, I was able to shoot it much more accurately due to not flinching as much. The recoil was pretty stout before the brake.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Could go find a cheap 700 long action. Send to get trued and re-barreled with custom barrel. Find a decent stock, maybe BC or HS. Timney trigger. ~$1500


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I've never seen anyone hunt in the mountains more than one season with any Sendero. They are great rifles and i've got 2 of them but they are not made for packing up and down mountains all day. I've got an old Remington model 700 300WM that I've been hunting Elk and Mule deer with for over 30 years, great round. Good Luck with your choice!!


Very good point. The OP should take into account his physical condition as to what type of rifle he should be carrying. Im 29 and in great shape so the extra weight doesnt bother me. Whatever gun you choose, shoot it and shoot it alot. Good luck and post pictures of your elk when you get it!


----------

